# перекресток семи дорог



## Setwale_Charm

Это означает перекресток, в который вливаются семь дорог и, соответственно, из него выходят до 14? Или это перекресток, из которого дороги всего выходят на семь сторон?


----------



## Carrie2

Я бы сказала, что это именно перекресток, где встречаются 7 дорог, но я, конечно, не носитель.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Setwale_Charm said:


> Это означает перекресток, в который вливаются семь дорог и, соответственно, из него выходят до 14? Или это перекресток, из которого дороги всего выходят на семь сторон?



Hmm… But how do you treat the word *carfax* ("a junction of four roads")?
Isn't it a cross? 

By analogy, let's imagine that we're standing right on the crossing point – and count . Seven in-/outgoing roads. 

So, I agree with Carrie2.


----------



## Grizlyk

Carrie2 said:


> Я бы сказала, что это именно перекресток, где встречаются 7 дорог, но я, конечно, не носитель.


 
Именно так, - это перекрёсток, в котором сходятся 7 дорог, т.е. он имеет до 14 ответвлений. Однако, это скорее метафорическое выражение.

И ещё, *Carrie2*, вы не носитель, потому что язык - не носят, - им владеют с различной степенью совершенства.


----------



## Carrie2

grizlyk said:


> И ещё, *carrie2*, вы не носитель, потому что язык - не носят, - им владеют с различной степенью совершенства.


Нет, Вы меня извините, конечно, но выражение "носитель русского/английского/другого языка" все-таки существует и употребляется.

_Moderator note - refer to this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1198822_


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Grizlyk said:


> Именно так, - это перекрёсток, в котором сходяться 7 дорог, т.е. он имеет до 14 ответвлений.


НЕ согласна с вашим "то есть". Да и вообще со "сходятся/вcтречаются"...

Выражение ведь на самом деле используется в значении "_рас_путье", разве не так? Оно - про выбор (пути).
Поэтому, я продолжаю настаивать на семи выходящих из точки выбора дорогах/путях (ответвлениях, если угодно).


----------



## Grizlyk

tram-pam-pam said:


> НЕ согласна с вашим "то есть". Да и вообще со "сходятся/вcтречаются"...
> 
> Выражение ведь на самом деле используется в значении "_рас_путье", разве не так? Оно - про выбор (пути).
> Поэтому, я продолжаю настаивать на семи выходящих дорогах/путях (отростках ).


 
Согласен. Я так и написал - это метафора. А, если уж так, то количество выходящих из этого места путей - абсолютно не имеет значения, лишь бы их было много.

Но, когда мы говорим именно о "перекрёстке семи дорог" в прямом смысле - значит, что подразумевается до 14 исходящих.


----------



## Q-cumber

Выражение "перекрёсток семи дорог" -  из одноимённой песни Андрея Макаревича.



> Если сто раз с утра все не так,
> Если пришла пора сделать шаг,
> Если ты одинок, значит настал твой срок,
> И ждет за углом перекресток семи дорог... <Meaning: There are many ways waiting for you behind the corner>


Как справедливо заметил *Grizlyk*, это - метафора, не имеющяя никакого отношения к цифрам. В русском языке слово *"семь" *означает - *"много"*. Отсюда -* семья* <a family> = *"семь я"* ("много меня")... *"за семь морей" *- "за много морей" (очень далеко), *"семь потОв сошло"* <seven (many) sweats have come off or to sweat one's guts out> "  (Meaning: one was working extremely hard), *"(у него) семь пятниц на неделе"* <Someone has seven Fridays withiin one week...meaning the one who frequently changes his mind, intentions, etc.> *"семь бед - один ответ."*, *"семь раз отмерь — один раз отрежь!"* <"measure seven (many) times, before cutting a piece out (...and then cut once).">" и так далее...


PS Хотя теоретически перекрёсток семи дорог имел бы 14 ответвлений.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Про значение "семь"=много - да...

Тем не менее:

"И ждёт за углом перекрёсток семи дорог.
Там не найти людей, там нет машин,*
Есть только семь путей*, и ты один
...
Перекрёсток семи дорог, вот и я.
Перекрёсток семи дорог, жизнь моя..."
(c) Андрей Макаревич

А про прямой (не метафорический) смысл метафоры  - ну, давайте опять посмотрим на "a junction of four roads". Как я понимаю, это всё-таки будет _крест, _в прямом смысле, и нет там 8-ми ответвлений...
Или не так?

pps
http://adondov.narod.ru/alb_2/_dsc0747_2.jpg
 (Just for fun.)


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> Есть только семь путей, и ты один...




"*Там не найти людей, там нет машин*
Есть только семь путей, и ты один..." 

Я думаю, "только" здесь относится не к числу "семь" (в смысле, что нет восьмого пути), а подчёркивает метафорическую необходимось выбора (жизненного пути)...
По смыслу: "там ничего нет... нет машин, нет людей, с которыми можно поговорить (посоветоваться), *только ты и много дорог*, одну из которых предстоит выбрать.  То есть, это совершенно пустое место - просто развилка, точка выбора, там нечего делать, надо идти в каком-то направлении, чтобы куда-то добраться. 
   Я, конечно, не настаиваю на своей версии, но если рассматривать здесь слово "семь", как конкретное число "seven", песня сразу утрачивает бОльшую часть своего поэтического обаяния. 14 покрытых асфальтом ответвлений - это скучно.


----------



## Kolan

В смысле "*распутье*" ("Витязь на распутье" и пр.) я представляю себе в данном случае *8 дорог*: одна подводит к распутью, точке, из которой начинаются 7 новых дорог. Естественно, это очень личный взгляд на проблему изнутри. 

Если о распутье речь не идёт, то дорог должно быть всего 7, включая и ту, по которой ты пришёл на перекрёсток. Во всяком случае, не 14, так как каждая дорога представляется с двусторонним движением.

Заметили, что у носителей бациллы русского языка на форуме стало доброй привычкой что-то цитировать в постах из памятного на обсуждаемую тему? Вот мои quatre sous (4 су).

"От *семи ветров* отвернуться можно, а с *семи* *дорог* повернуть нельзя"


----------



## Teena

q-cumber said:


> "*Там не найти людей, там нет машин*
> Есть только семь путей, и ты один..."
> 
> Я думаю, "только" здесь относится не к числу "семь" (в смысле, что нет восьмого пути), а подчёркивает метафорическую необходимось выбора (жизненного пути)...
> По смыслу: "там ничего нет... нет машин, нет людей, с которыми можно поговорить (посоветоваться), *только ты и много дорог*, одну из которых предстоит выбрать. То есть, это совершенно пустое место - просто развилка, точка выбора, там нечего делать, надо идти в каком-то направлении, чтобы куда-то добраться.
> Я, конечно, не настаиваю на своей версии, но если рассматривать здесь слово "семь", как конкретное число "seven", песня сразу утрачивает бОльшую часть своего поэтического обаяния. 14 покрытых асфальтом ответвлений - это скучно.


 
я с вами согласна. на мой взгляд число семь просто подчеркивает потеряность человека перед многочислеными дорогами в данном периуде жизни. потерянность перед нуждой все таки сделать етот выбор самим (одним) и для себя.


----------



## Russianer

setwale_charm said:


> Это означает перекресток, в который вливаются семь дорог и, соответственно, из него выходят до 14? Или это перекресток, из которого дороги всего выходят на семь сторон?


 
Перекресток семи дорог- это поэтическая метафора, означающая схождение 7 путей. Также термин перекресток семи дорог используется и в русском фольклоре и сказках, наряду с терминами в тридевятом царстве и терминами "мужичок- с перст, а борода- на 7 верст"..


А в реальной жизни места в городе где сходятся много дорог- там образуются площади.
Например у нас в Петербурге, от Исаакиевской площади Петербурга расходятся дороги в 7 разных направлениях, но никто не именует Исаакиевскую площадь "перекрёстком 7 дорог".


----------



## Kolan

Russianer said:


> А в реальной жизни места в городе где сходятся много дорог- там образуются площади.
> Например у нас в Петербурге, от Исаакиевской площади Петербурга расходятся дороги в 7 разных направлениях, но никто не именует Исаакиевскую площадь "перекрёстком 7 дорог".


Но были же в самом центре Ленинграде "*5 углов*"? Там сходятся/расходятся *пять улиц*?

"В Ленинграде-городе у *Пяти Углов*
Получил по морде Саня Соколов:
Пел немузыкально, скандалил,-
Ну и, значит, правильно, что дали."
(Владимир Высоцкий)
http://mixzona.ru/mp3/song/2149/


----------



## Russianer

kolan said:


> Но были же в самом центре Ленинграде "*5 углов*"? Там сходятся/расходятся *пять улиц*?


 
Пять углов- означает 5 углов домов,местом  "5углов" в Петербурге называется место на Загородном проспекте, где сходятся 4 дороги: Загородный проспект, улица Рубинштейна,улица Разъезжая и улица Ломоносова.


----------



## Maroseika

Но ведь получается 4 угла?


----------



## Maroseika

А, понял, там Загородный насквозь проходит.
http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=q&hl=ru&q=190000,+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4+%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82-%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3,+%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BF.&sll=55.354135,40.297852&sspn=16.397878,35.200195&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FYtWkgMdkdTOAQ&ll=59.926775,30.342779&spn=0.003516,0.008594&z=17


----------

